# Marco,Jozu,Ace,Vista,Jinbei vs The Shichibukai



## Orca (Sep 18, 2013)

These are the original shichibukai. Just replace Jinbei with Yami teach. Jinbei is fighting with WB commanders.

Each team has full knowledge of other's abilities.

Location: Long ring Long Island.

Mindset: Bloodlusted.


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2013)

So, Mihawk, Kuma, Hancock, Croc, Moriah, DD and Yami Teach vs. the above?

Tough call but gonna say the Shichibukai.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 18, 2013)

The Shichibukai without a doubt 


numbers are crucial here


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 18, 2013)

This is a good match up Luffee but i'll try to do this in rounds.
Round 1. Mihawk vs Marco: Mihawk high difficulty.
DD vs Jozu: Jozu high difficulty.
Ace vs Hancock: Hancock high difficulty.
Vista vs Croc : Vista rapes.
Edit: Mistake.
Kuma vs Jinbei: Kuma extreme difficulty.
Round 2. Jozu vs Hancock: Jozu wins high difficulty.
Jozu vs Yami Teach: Yami Teach wins due to Jozu being extremely tired.
Vista vs Kuma: Vista wins high difficulty.
Vista vs Mihawk: MIhawk high diffiulty.   Shici's win high difficulty.


----------



## punisher223 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tough fight. Going with the warlords as Doflamingo said numbers are crucial.


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2013)

> Yami Teach vs Moriah: Yami Teach rapes.



They're on the same team.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk mid difs Marco.
Hancock mid dif Vista.
Brain Kuma and Donflamingo rape Jozu.
Blackbeard beats Ace like he did before.
Croc stalemates Jimbe, till the others are done.

Game over WB pirates suck dick once again


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2013)

> Hancock mid dif Vista.



What the fuck is this?


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 18, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> They're on the same team.



Oh thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk>=Jozu+Vista
DD+Yami Teach>Marco
Hancock+Croc>Ace
Kuma+Moriah>Jinbe


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk beats Marco. 
Hancock beat Ace. 
Kuma beats Jinbei. 
Doflamingo beats Vista. 
Then they proceed to gang-rape Jozu.


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Mihawk beats Marco.
> Hancock beat Ace.
> Kuma beats Jinbei.
> Doflamingo beats Vista.
> Then they proceed to gang-rape Jozu.



And Jozu is just standing there doing nothing while his comrades are getting beaten?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk vs Marco Mihawk high diff
Doflamingo vs Jozu Dofla wins high diff
Teach vs Vista Teach wins high diff
Hancock vs Ace Hancock wins high diff
Jinbei vs Kuma, Croc, and Moriah the team wins mid diff


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hancock~Aokiji


----------



## Dunno (Sep 18, 2013)

Shichibukai team mid diff. The other team doesn't have anyone who can really compete with Mihawk.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 18, 2013)

Even Hancock, only admirals and above can defeat her.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk alone could take out Marco, Jozu and Vista combined leaving the other two as easy game for the rest of the Shichi.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 18, 2013)

Mihawk is really the deciding factor here. With him, they don't have too much difficulty.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2013)

Marco vs. MIhawk – Good Match
Jozo vs. DD – Good Match
Jinbei vs. Kuma – Good match
Ace vs. Hancock – Good match
Vista vs. Final Warlord – Final warlord will probably mid diff

We still have Law & Buggy sitting in the side line to help there others where necessary, so Shichibukai high diff this one.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> And Jozu is just standing there doing nothing while his comrades are getting beaten?



Welcome to the OBD 

Seriously though. It really doesn't matter. 

Crocodile, Moria, Yami Teach should be able to hold him off while Mihawk, Kuma, Hancock, and Doflamingo beat their opponents.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 18, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Mihawk alone could take out Marco, Jozu and Vista combined leaving the other two as easy game for the rest of the Shichi.



Mihawk could take te entire WB crew.


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 18, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Mihawk beats Marco.
> Hancock beat Ace.
> Kuma beats Jinbei.
> Doflamingo beats Vista.
> Then they proceed to gang-rape Jozu.




I think you mean Kuma beats Vista.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2013)

^
I didn't want Vista to get stomped too hard


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 19, 2013)

> Mihawk alone could take out Marco, Jozu and Vista combined leaving the other two as easy game for the rest of the Shichi.



Mihawk soloing all three of them at the same time? Nope. I don't see that happening at all.


----------



## Laspes (Sep 19, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mihawk soloing all three of them at the same time? Nope. I don't see that happening at all.



Agree with this. No one is able to solo those guys.

The Shichibukai would win this fight.


----------



## RF (Sep 19, 2013)

> Mihawk alone could take out Marco, Jozu and Vista combined leaving the other two as easy game for the rest of the Shichi.





Shichi's do indeed win, but it's far from being a walk in the park.


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 19, 2013)

I said in another thread the Shichibuikai in terms of power may be about half the power of a Yonkou crew. Marco, Jozu, Vista, Ace and Jimbei could be considered around that as well. It's essentially 5v5 here because Crocodile and Moria are too weak to compete barring some freak chance event. If this was a renewed, up-to-shape line-up of 7 it would be different. So the substantial match is Mihawk, Doflamingo, Hancock, Kuma and Blackbeard against the above five enemies. By my judgement the latter may have slightly more overall power as it's questionable how Doflamingo, the 2nd strongest, matches up to even the 3rd strongest, Vista, of the other group and I'm not of the opinion that Hancock or Kuma are nearly strong as Doflamingo. The former have more hax and lethality, which can be significant in battles of a more chaotic character, and the single strongest and deadliest fighter of the bunch in Mihawk, which is important if it comes down to close margins. It seems most fair to say the Shichibukai probably win although it could go the other way as well.


----------



## November (Sep 19, 2013)

... 

Shichis takes this.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mihawk soloing all three of them at the same time? Nope. I don't see that happening at all.



Mihawk > Whitebeardless Whitebeard crew


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 19, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Mihawk > Whitebeardless Whitebeard crew



Um. No. Mihawk isn't soloing a Yonkou crew. Even without Whitebeard they're formidable.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 19, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> ^
> I didn't want Kuma to get stomped too hard



Fixed it for ya. Vista rapes Kuma.


----------



## trance (Sep 19, 2013)

Marco can give Mihawk high difficulty by himself. Marco, Jozu and Vista together can stomp Mihawk.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 19, 2013)

The Shichibukai win because of Mihawk.


----------



## Orca (Sep 19, 2013)

I personally think Mihawk vs Marco can go either way.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 19, 2013)

Luffee said:


> I personally think Mihawk vs Marco can go either way.



 ...​


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Knife Mihawk would beat Marco


----------



## Orca (Sep 19, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> ...​



Problem?


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 19, 2013)

Luffee said:


> I personally think Mihawk vs Marco can go either way.



Vista who should be on Marco's level and should be able to give him a high diff fight fought a Mihawk that was lost in thought about how Luffy made allies everywhere he went. I think that Marco can only give admiral level people high diff mainly because of his regeneration. A few well placed slashes and Marco would eventually go down. Extreme difficulty is pushing it.


----------



## trance (Sep 19, 2013)

Zorowhoregirl24 said:


> Knife Mihawk would beat Marco



Hey, do us a favor and get permed. Appreciate it. 



Slenderman said:


> *Vista who should be on Marco's level *and should be able to give him a high diff fight fought a Mihawk that was lost in thought about how Luffy made allies everywhere he went. I think that Marco can only give admiral level people high diff mainly because of his regeneration. A few well placed slashes and Marco would eventually go down. Extreme difficulty is pushing it.



Vista is weaker than Marco.


----------



## Orca (Sep 19, 2013)

Slenderman said:
			
		

> Vista who should be on Marco's level and should be able to give him a high diff fight



Marco is WB's first mate whereas vista is WB's 3rd/4th strongest fighter. There is a significant gap between the two. In my humble opinion that gap is the same as the gap between Mihawk and vista.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> a Mihawk that was lost in thought about how Luffy made allies everywhere he went.



Mihawk was thinking about luffy for only a small portion of the fight. Plus you also have to take into account that vista wasn't showing any signs of struggling or visible injury. 

Ofcourse mihawk is stronger then vista but as I said above the gap between them is the same as the gap between marco and vista in my opinion



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> I think that Marco can only give admiral level people high diff mainly because of his regeneration.



That's the same as saying mihawk can only fight the admirals because of his sword. Ofcourse marco uses his DF just as Mihawk uses his sword.


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 19, 2013)

going with the warlords , they are simply have more competent fighters


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Crocodile > Vista, Hancock >> Vista and Kuma >>>Vista imo.
Vista is a fraud, I am pretty sure it will be proven soon...

Also Prime Kuma would tear up Jozu's asshole.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 19, 2013)

actually you guys are both wrong, Vista is stronger than Marco because he was able to fight Mihawk  (who is stronger than admirals) for a while and Mihawk admitted that he is hard to beat. Also Marco and Jozu both got tagged in the war, but Vista was untouched. Vista > Marco > Jozu


----------



## trance (Sep 19, 2013)

I have Zoro's dick in my mouth said:


> actually you guys are both wrong, Vista is stronger than Marco because he was able to fight Mihawk  (who is stronger than admirals) for a while and Mihawk admitted that he is hard to beat. Also Marco and Jozu both got tagged in the war, but Vista was untouched. Vista > Marco > Jozu


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 20, 2013)

You don't know how badly I want to rep you for that but I can't.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Hey, do us a favor and get permed. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Vista is weaker than Marco.



I know that Vista is weaker but Vista should be able to push him to high diff. Probably the lower end.


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Crocodile > Vista, Hancock >> Vista and Kuma >>>Vista imo.
> Vista is a fraud, I am pretty sure it will be proven soon...
> 
> Also Prime Kuma would tear up Jozu's asshole.



Vista would crush Crocolisa in a heartbeat. She couldn't even begin to react to Jozu and literally got rolled over in seconds, what the fuck is she going to do to the person that was able to cross swords with a Yonko level fighter for an extended period of time?


Prime Kuma is more or less on Ivankov's level, give or take. Jozu would wipe the floor with him.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Marco is WB's first mate whereas vista is WB's 3rd/4th strongest fighter. There is a significant gap between the two. In my humble opinion that gap is the same as the gap between Mihawk and vista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we know that Marco is the strongest now because WB is dead. But also how would VIsta be the 4th strongest. In my opinion he should be right below Jozu. also Vista is a very talented swordsman. If he couldn't fight a semi focused Mihawk that would be pretty bad. Mihawk was able to fight Shanks and become the WSS. Marco is strong but we saw him fail to injure any of the admirals when he kicked them. Something Jozu accomplished. When he thought that he was going to run to the platform Garp knocked him right out of his phoenix form. Marco also got chained by Onigumo. I personally think that if Mihawk had all of these chances to hit the admirals if he was in Marco's situation. He would have been able to land visible damage and he would be able to dodge Onigumo.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 20, 2013)

A Mihawk and Marco fight wouldn't go either way
Mihawk would win 

Jozu and vista are underrated


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

Agreed. Marco beats Mihawk, end of story. Get over it Mihawk wankers. If he's lucky enough he may beat Vista, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Agreed. Marco beats Mihawk, end of story. Get over it Mihawk wankers. If he's lucky enough he may beat Vista, though I'm not sure.


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

You feel smart with those laughing gifs, don't you? Well here are some manga _facts_: Mihawk and Vista fought equally. What puts Mihawk above him, other of course the prestigious title which he earned through some unknown means (probably sucking off a Goverment official to proclaim him as such in the newspapers) ?


----------



## Orca (Sep 20, 2013)

Doflamingo said:
			
		

> A Mihawk and Marco fight wouldn't go either way
> Mihawk would win



That's your opinion. In my opinion they should be equals and a fight between mihawk and marco can go either way.


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> You feel smart with those laughing gifs, don't you? Well here are some manga _facts_: Mihawk and Vista fought equally. What puts Mihawk above him, other of course the prestigious title which he earned through some unknown means (probably sucking off a Goverment official to proclaim him as such in the newspapers) ?



I dont feel smart with those gifs , I just wanted to be condescending

even without his title , Mihawk's portrayal >> Vista's portrayal


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> You don't know how badly I want to rep you for that but I can't.



Don't worry, I did so.


----------



## Admiral Fujitorax (Sep 20, 2013)

its not impossible for the WSMs(WB) first mate (marco) to beat or stalemate a guy(mihawk) who is destined to get beaten by the next WSMs(luffy) first mate(zoro)


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

Mihawk's title is the only thing he has going for him. His portrayal is preposterous, to say the least. A rookie pirate juked him around the battlefield whereas an actual top tier fighter such as Aokiji dispatched him with unequivocal ease. He hid his blade in fear the moment Jozu blocked his rather unimpressive attempt at assasinating Whitebeard, and he fought on equal ground with Crocodile. In the end, it required no more than an Emperor's fifth seat to stop him dead in his tracks. 

It's pretty much confirmed at this stage that he will fall alongside the Red Hair pirates against Teach and his men; this time around, an actually competent fighter - Shiryuu - will gain the title. Of course, he won't be much more than a thorn in this battle of emperors; I predict he will most likely try to intimidate the enemies with his title, as to which Shiryuu will respond by beheading him to shut him up. 

In the end, Mihawk is only a mexican vampire homosexual who was nothing more than a disappointment in the past and will likely be nothing more than that in the future. World's strongest swordsman my ass.


----------



## trance (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Vista would crush Crocolisa in a heartbeat. She couldn't even begin to react to Jozu and literally got rolled over in seconds, what the fuck is she going to do to *the person that was able to cross swords with a Yonko level fighter* for an extended period of time?



_Yonko level_ fighter is Mihawk, correct?



Sakazuki said:


> Agreed. *Marco beats Mihawk, *end of story. Get over it Mihawk wankers. If he's lucky enough he may beat Vista, though I'm not sure.



Said _Yonko level_ fighter loses to a Yonko's first mate, so said first mate is clearly_ Yonko level+_,  and *may* be able to beat a Yonko's third strongest, which makes said third mate_ Yonko level_.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 20, 2013)

the way i see  it

Marco > ^f>u=c<k^t/h)i(s@s#h$i%t^ < Mihawk


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

I was referring to Sakazuki, clearly. He likely formed a magma sword after realizing that he will have to engage a swordsman on Vista's level in a duel.


----------



## trance (Sep 20, 2013)

Clearly. 

My bad homie.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Vista would crush Crocolisa in a heartbeat. She couldn't even begin to react to Jozu and literally got rolled over in seconds, what the fuck is she going to do to the person that was able to cross swords with a Yonko level fighter for an extended period of time?
> 
> 
> Prime Kuma is more or less on Ivankov's level, give or take. Jozu would wipe the floor with him.



I would reserve this post till later.
If Croc appears as a powerhouse now, and Oda restores true Kuma for Dragon, you might have to go to cry in a corner soon


----------



## RF (Sep 20, 2013)

B-but......I never said Crocodile won't be stronger when he reappears. In fact, I'm pretty confident that he'll hit the top tier mark at some point. But the facts are facts; he was outclassed by Luffy at Marineford and Jozu crushed him with ease.

He can not, in a million light years defeat someone like Vista the way he was back then. That's absolutely impossible. 

Kuma is as powerful as Ivankov, brain or not. I don't care how crazy strong you hype him up to be, I'll rather take character statements over your opinions. Even if he was above Ivankov at Thriller Bark, it definitely wasn't by much; and Ivankov is outclassed in every possible way against someone who was powerful enough to fight it out with an admiral using bare hands.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Kuma smashed Thriller Bark with one attack. When has Ivankov done anything like this ? 

As for Vista we ll see, I am still not sure he is stronger than Ace...


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 20, 2013)

Vista is definitely superior to Ace lol 

and even if he wasn't, it's not like it matters anyways since Ace is also leaps and bounds stronger than Pre skip Croc


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Mihawk's title is the only thing he has going for him. His portrayal is preposterous, to say the least. A rookie pirate juked him around the battlefield whereas an actual top tier fighter such as Aokiji dispatched him with unequivocal ease. He hid his blade in fear the moment Jozu blocked his rather unimpressive attempt at assasinating Whitebeard, and he fought on equal ground with Crocodile. In the end, it required no more than an Emperor's fifth seat to stop him dead in his tracks.
> 
> It's pretty much confirmed at this stage that he will fall alongside the Red Hair pirates against Teach and his men; this time around, an actually competent fighter - Shiryuu - will gain the title. Of course, he won't be much more than a thorn in this battle of emperors; I predict he will most likely try to intimidate the enemies with his title, as to which Shiryuu will respond by beheading him to shut him up.
> 
> In the end, Mihawk is only a mexican vampire homosexual who was nothing more than a disappointment in the past and will likely be nothing more than that in the future. World's strongest swordsman my ass.



Yes                 .


----------



## Laspes (Sep 21, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> the way i see  it
> 
> Marco > ^f>u=c<k^t/h)i(s@s#h$i%t^ < Mihawk
> 
> ...



the way i see  it

Marco > ^f>u=c<k^t/h)i(s@s#h$i%t^ < Shanks



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 21, 2013)

Laspes said:


> the way i see  it
> 
> Marco > ^f>u=c<k^t/h)i(s@s#h$i%t^ < Shanks
> 
> ...



Shnaks ? why is he in this thread ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



off topic


----------

